

Do You Use Firefox or Chrome? - _RPM

Why?
======
michaelpinto
Yes: While my main browser is Safari at least once a day on the desktop I want
to be logged into Twitter at the same time on three different accounts so
Firefox and Chrome are the default for a single Twitter account.

Although with web dev stuff I'm always looking at test sites and other sites
in multiple browsers (this includes a corner of my studio which has a range of
tablets in different sizes and a few different makes of smartphones). And
while I can resize on my desktop, I like to hold the device to see how a
website feels, animates and sounds.

I guess I should also note that my testbed includes a dusty PC with ancient IE
installs and that on Android I look at sites in both the stock Android browser
and Android Chrome.

------
Gustomaximus
Chrome as main browser but absolutely open to moving as;

\- These days it feels very resource heavy.

\- Getting tired of additional messaging I get on the mobile browser versions.

\- I am very google heavy these days and like to support ecosystem variety.

I also have IE, FF, Opera and Vivaldi on my machine. I tend to use them for
different uses, such as work stuff only a couple. Nothing worse than doing on-
screen demo and seeing an inappropriate URL autocomplete. Also it keeps
accounts separate so I can be logged in with several accounts without creating
issues.

------
brickcap
Firefox mainly because it is less resource intensive. When I made the switch
firefox was also the first one to offer new features (as far as I know) like
ctrl+shit+m to change to browser into a "responsive mode" where you could test
your website on various browser widths.

I haven’t used the "hello" firefox feature much at this time but I can
certainly see the use for it in the future.

------
dottrap
I have a problem with Chrome eating up too many CPU cycles when idle. I'm
guessing background Javascript processes hidden on all the pages start getting
out of control. (I use _lots_ of tabs.) I've tried script blockers, but I
haven't found one that works well for me. I find NoScript for Firefox much
better.

I do like that Chrome has Flash built in so I don't have to install it system-
wide. So I use Chrome as a secondary browser.

When on Mac, I prefer Safari because it feels lighter than all of them and
seems better with not eating CPU cycles for background tabs.

------
aliakhtar
Chrome. It just feels a lot snappier than Firefox. The built in inspection /
profiling tools are also pretty awesome. Oh, and source maps. I'm in love with
them. Its awesome being able to debug running javascript + see console
messages without having to leave the IDE (plus set breakpoints).

I use GWT, so since even though chrome runs compiled java to javascript, I'm
still able to debug it and see stacktraces in java, thanks to source maps.

------
gregmorton
Firefox. No google stuff for me.

------
Errorcod3
Chrome. Speed for me. and easier comparability. Chrome also feels like a more
secure browser than Firefox.

------
jaywunder
Chrome. I like how chrome looks more, and I use a google account so everything
is integrated really well into Chrome. I've also never had a reason to switch
because everything _just works_ on Chrome.

------
ZeroGravitas
Firefox (desktop and Android) because a free and open internet is important to
society and Mozilla have been consistently great at pushing this forward.

Vimperator is also very cool.

------
ivan_ah
Firefox.

I like the "tab group" feature to manage different tasks.

------
ljk
Firefox: adblock plus + noscript + ghostery and no comparable substitutes from
chrome.

Tried uBlock for chrome but it's just not as good as adblock plus.

------
sjs382
Chrome Canary, unless the current build is particularly unstable (happens
sometimes), during which I use regular Chrome

I prefer Chrome's dev tools.

------
ulfw
Safari and Firefox. Both are much leaner, faster and crash less on OS X 10.10
Yosemite for me.

------
touristtam
Chromium: I like Chrome for browsing and development. I don't like Google
branding.

------
romanovcode
Firefox.

I like a browser to be a web-browser and just that. Without integration with
services and apps.

------
mikeratcliffe
Firefox 'cos it's awesome!

